# Guess what I got????



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

RINGWORM!!!:nonod: :cryin:

Yep that's right me and 3 of my rats.
Not sure where I caught it from could've been while i was helping out at the kennels over Xmas.

But geofferey,wesley and vinny have it though geofferey has the worst of it.
Been applying cream but going back to the vets again at 5pm for some shampoo.

I have it on my hip big red circle.
And I think I'm getting it on my hand.
Got fungal cream for it today.

It's the pits here!

Got to wash my hands before touching any of my animals and food.
:cryin:


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

It's just one of those things that comes hand in hand with keeping/working with lots of animals. I had ringworm over a year ago but it left a mark that still hasn't gone.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Get some caneston from the chemist.. it will clear it up quick..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

isnt pet owning lovely not! 

My sister thought she had ring worm from her cat But its turned out to be something else a rare virus but i cant remember what its called


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Cannesten doesn't work very well. It didn't touch mine, can't remember the cream I had, but that started working immediately, it was something from the doctors. Cannestan is for yeast fungal infections, ringworm isn't yeast - it can help somewhat but isn't particularly effective if you want it sorted fast.

Don't you have guinea pigs? Guinea pigs are the biggest carriers of ringworms. Check them really carefully, often it can be hiding under their fur - it's usually seen with flaking dried skin. It can be very hard to detect. It does not always appear as the red ring us humans get. If they have crusty eyes, nose, or any bold spots - probably ringworm. guinealynx obviously is the best website.

Get yourself some F10 - you can get wipes and a spray bottle, you can order it online. F10 is a completely pet friendly cleaning agent, but kills ringworm - no other household cleaning products bar alot of bleach will kill ringworm.

You can also get an F10 fogger - i.e. a spray can that you let off, it fogs the room and kills off any ringworm spores.

Ringworm lives on in EVERYTHING. Everything needs to be treated, the walls, the carpets etc, otherwise your treating, reinfecting, treating, reinfecting - it's a never ending circle. A fogger is by far the easiest way to go.

All your clothes need to be washed on a 60degree wash.

If it's the guinea pigs, don't bother using anything but Imaverol to treat. It's a waste of time. Imaverol - three maybe four f(or a really bad case) doses and you're done. It needs to be measured out with water very very carefully - with a syringe, then you poor it over the guinea pigs, squeeze out any excess and leave them to dry. Wear rubber gloves! You do this every three days - for three or four applications and then it's done. Bye bye ringworm. It's the most stress free way to treat your guinea pig too. Within two minutes your done. Scrub it in all over them, including their face, inside of ears etc. It won't hurt them.

I'd tried to kill of ringworm for 6 weeks before almost having a breakdown in the process, haha. I used gorgeous guinea pigs, malesab and the vet then wanted me to pay an extorionate amount for oral medication (medication which can have long terms effects on the piggies) when a lady from a rescue put me onto Imaverol. £17 and the problem was under control in one application, and the ringworm was dead in a week. And my guinea pigs were back to health.

I don't believe your rats will have caught it, it's most likely the guinea pigs have brought it into your house.

You are very very contagious - so take many precautions. I had to work from home the entire week I had it.

Best of luck, if you want any more advice, email is [email protected]. You can call me aswell if you like and I can talk you through it. I've been there, ringworm is nasty!

Out tonight on a guinea pig rescue....! But around all day tomorrow.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kat04kt said:


> Cannesten doesn't work very well. It didn't touch mine, can't remember the cream I had, but that started working immediately, it was something from the doctors. Cannestan is for yeast fungal infections, ringworm isn't yeast - it can help somewhat but isn't particularly effective if you want it sorted fast.
> 
> Don't you have guinea pigs? Guinea pigs are the biggest carriers of ringworms. Check them really carefully, often it can be hiding under their fur - it's usually seen with flaking dried skin. It can be very hard to detect. It does not always appear as the red ring us humans get. If they have crusty eyes, nose, or any bold spots - probably ringworm. guinealynx obviously is the best website.
> 
> ...


I got ringworm when I worked for a horse dealer.. I found it fab..  Took the itch away and it vanished quite quickly..


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I got ringworm when I worked for a horse dealer.. I found it fab..  Took the itch away and it vanished quite quickly..


cannestan? meh, no I wasn't impresssed. Each to their own. It didn't work for me.

There are different types of spores that cause ringworm though and that will be why it worked for you but not me. Cannestan can effective on some, but not all.

Anyway, beside the point - Blade's gone and got some cream - now lets look to treating those animals!

Ringworm can be quite serious for GP's (don't get scared - if treated they are absolutely fine, it's not an issues at all, but left untreated, it causes seizures etc), it does nothing but cause mild irritation to us humans. So lets get them piggies checked out!

You introduced a new piggy by any chance? How long now have you had them? It took about ten days to come out in mine. GP's are often carriers of ringworms for years and years, but something as simple as a new home and making an adjustment lowers their immune system enough to bring out a case.

Could it be the hay? You need to go through everything it could be and throw it out. Find the cause.

I just can't see it being your rats.....ringworm will have been brought in from outside and passed to your rats? Unless you've been around a lot of young kids/schools or anything?

I got some pics of my piggies ringworm if you want to see.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The cream I have is canesten hydrocortisone triple action anti inflammatory anti bacterial anti fungal.

Been given some pump spray stuff called mycozole it's a topical spray from the vets.
Have to apply it twice a day.
Cost me £32!!! For a 50ml bottle.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldn't despair hun...plus it might not be. I developed a ring a few months ago...and was convinced I had ringworm. I used canestan (sp!) which didn't do anything...then Daktarin...athlete's foot cream...which made it fade but not go. But then I started getting patches of these...the worst on my inner thigh. So one day when I had to take little un to the docs I asked doc and he said it definitely wasn't ringworm but probably a fungal infection or even looked suspiciously like Psoriasis :O Don't think the ring was defined enough. Anyways he gave me Lotriderm which was MAGIC!! They faded overnight and went within a few days...and more importantly stopped the spreading!!

Anyways might be worth going to docs and getting some prescription meds


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I think its normal for folk to get ringworm when they have animals.
I have never had it but my mum and my brother have had it, even though they don't have any animal's but 2 cats which don't have ringworm! 

They used some cream the doctor gave them and it cleared right up.


----------

